
MIPSfpga 2.0: the CPU architecture course that’s different from the rest - peter_d_sherman
https://www.mips.com/blog/mipsfpga-2-0-the-cpu-university-course-thats-different-from-the-rest/
======
peter_d_sherman
Related Links:

[https://www.mips.com/downloads/mipsfpga-
labs-2-0/](https://www.mips.com/downloads/mipsfpga-labs-2-0/)

[https://github.com/MIPSfpga/](https://github.com/MIPSfpga/)

[https://blog.digilentinc.com/tag/mipsfpga/](https://blog.digilentinc.com/tag/mipsfpga/)

